
Code to Cloud in 5 minutes and 55 Seconds - ksajadi
http://blog.cloud66.com/post/44063734098/code-to-cloud-in-5-minutes-and-55-seconds
======
emperorcezar
Saying it's a Heroku dyno is disingenuous by the poster. (Article itself
doesn't mention Heroku). Heroku can run things other than Rails.

------
jrnkntl
Offtopic: another startup blog that points their logo at the top to... their
blog and not their product.

[clarification] <https://medium.com/startup-shenanigans/cc1a60ea7bf2>

~~~
mischa_u
Is this good or bad?

~~~
jrnkntl
imho bad; see added clarification in parent.

------
markprovan
Switched one of my apps over to this setup (C66 + DO). Going good so far,
server provisioning is super slick.

~~~
rebyn
With the growing app marketplace on C66, I'll soon be moving my app to this
setup. Love it!

------
wheaties
What does this have to do with Heroku? I see only Cloud66 and Ocean.

~~~
creativename
The term "Heroku" doesn't even appear in the post at all, so I think this is
definitely one example where it does make sense to match the HN title to the
blog article title.

